# Jalea, mermelada, dulce, confitura



## Arnold2

Hola a todos.

Quisiera saber si en Hispanoamérica se hace distinción, como en España, entre la *jalea* y la *mermelada*. Lo pregunto porque en una carta de un restaurante en portugués (que tengo que traducir al español), en un apartado donde van los ingredientes de un plato, aparece la palabra "_geleia_", cuyo correspondiente en español es jalea. Ocurre que esa palabra va aislada, es decir, normalmente en portugués decimos "_geleia de..._ cualquier cosa" - como en español, supongo - y a continuación, seguida de una coma, va la palabra "_manteiga_ (= mantequilla)". En España se sirve mermelada con mantequilla, no jalea. ¿Cómo es la cosa en Hispanoamérica? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi barrio: la jalea tiene una consistencia más uniforme que la mermelada; tiene mayor transparencia y no tiene trozos de fruta. Al paladar es más "gomosa" que la segunda.


----------



## 0scar

Con manteca y mermelada, jalea o dulce.


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que, por lo menos aquí, sería con _mantequilla y mermelada_ o _mantequilla y jalea_ según corresponda; sólo que me parece que la única jalea usual en chile es la de membrillo. Últimamente todo lo relacionado con las "delikatessen" se ha desarrollado tanto por aquí que seguramente hay ahora más tipos de jalea en el mercado, pero la de membrillo es la que recuerdo de toda la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Concuerdo con *Aviador*. La única *jalea* que recuerdo es la de membrillo y es diferente a  las *mermeladas*, incluida la de membrillo. Como dice *Adolfo*, la jalea tiene un proceso de elaboración diferente a la mermelada,  y la de membrillo incluye la "goma" de sus semillas. 

Aquí las tostadas se sirven (no se toman) con manteca y mermelada y   excepcionalmente con jalea (de membrillo). 


Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*​ 
Estimados compañeros:

A efecto de mantener el hilo abierto y evitar que la discusión se desvíe hacia otros derroteros, se les suplica mantenerse en la tónica original de la pregunta inicial:

*Diferencia entre "mermelada" y "jalea". *

Lo de las diferencias entre "mantequilla" y "grasa" es objeto de otro tema así como los usos del verbo "tomar", "comer", "servir", etc.

Seguros de contar con su colaboración,

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## clares3

*Hola *

El DRAE parece tenerlo muy claro: la mermelada es conserva de fruta y la jalea es conserva que se hace a partir sólo del zumo de la fruta, de ahí que sea transparente y de consistencia menor que la mermelada.

Muy curioso lo de los orígenes: del portugués la mermelada y del francés la jalea.


*mermelada. **(**Del**port.** marmelada).*

1. f. Conserva de membrillos o de otras frutas, con miel o azúcar.

*jalea**. *(Del fr. _gelée_).

*1. *f. Conserva transparente, hecha del zumo de algunas frutas.


----------



## Filimer

Aviador said:


> me parece que la única jalea usual en chile es la de membrillo.


Nunca he escuchado jalea de membrillo, y sí dulce de membrillo.

La jalea habitual en Chile es un postre de gelatina.


----------



## Aviador

Filimer said:


> Nunca he escuchado jalea de membrillo, y sí dulce de membrillo. [...]


El _dulce de membrillo_ es una cosa y la _jalea de membrillo_ otra. Lo que se llama _dulce de membrillo_ en Chile es en realidad una mermelada, ya que se hace con la pulpa de la fruta finamente molida aunque con poca agua, por lo que se puede moldear. Por otra parte, la _jalea de membrillo_, como ya lo explicó Peón, se hace con el jugo del membrillo o el caldo de su cocción y la goma que rodea las semillas. Tiene un intenso color rojo dorado y es transparente, fluida y viscosa.


Filimer said:


> [...]La jalea habitual en Chile es un postre de gelatina.


Creo que estás confundido. La _jalea_ es lo que expliqué más arriba y la _gelatina_, por otra parte, se hace del colágeno obtenido de los animales o de sustancias vegetales como el agar-agar (extraído de ciertas algas como la gracilaria). A esta materia prima se agregan colorantes y sabores artificiales para obtener el producto final. Normalmente se vende en polvo para preparar en casa agregando agua. También de ella se hacen algunas golosinas como las _gominolas_ o _gomitas_.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México son más usuales las mermeladas que las jaleas. En las mermeladas se puede apreciar facilmente la fruta. Las jaleas no tienen pedazos de fruta son como una gelatina. Acá en Frontera se consiguen las jaleas gringas porque hay muchos productos de importación.

Por acá en el norte he escuchado a mucha gente referirse a los ates como jaleas, pero los ates son completamente diferentes a las jaleas, también están hechos de fruta pero su consistencia es sólida.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo tengo entendido que la *jalea* se hace con el jugo de la fruta, y el *dulce* con la pulpa. Lo habitual para mí es comer _tostadas con manteca y dulce_ (de determinada fruta). La jalea en mi caso particular no me gusta, tal vez por su consistencia de gel...

Y en cuanto a *mermelada*, es lo mismo que dulce, aunque acá en Argentina suele decirse dulce, y no tanto mermelada (nos suena un poco foráneo).


Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Janis Joplin said:


> ... pero los ates son completamente diferentes a las jaleas, también están hechos de fruta pero su consistencia es sólida.


Según veo en google el ate es lo que aquí llamamos dulce (que en España es distinto de la mermelada), y a veces carne.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Según veo en google el ate es lo que aquí llamamos dulce (que en España es distinto de la mermelada), y a veces carne.


A lo de la foto yo también le llamo dulce. Los más comunes aquí: membrillo y zapallo (calabaza). Pero quisiera saber cuál es la diferencia entre dulce y mermelada en España.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

La mermelada tiene consistencia de puré con trozos de frutas por aquí, mientras que el dulce es sólido (aunque al final ninguno sea más que fruta con azúcar )


----------



## miguel89

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Según veo en google el ate es lo que aquí llamamos dulce (que en España es distinto de la mermelada), y a veces carne.


Parece dulce de batata.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> La mermelada tiene consistencia de puré con trozos de frutas por aquí, mientras que el dulce es sólido (aunque al final ninguno sea más que fruta con azúcar )


Está claro, bueno saberlo. Por estos lados a ambos se les puede llamar dulce, fruta con azúcar, pero hay unos cuantos que son tentadores.


			
				miguel89 said:
			
		

> Parece dulce de batata.


Ese también es común. De batata o boniato, mismo perro, pienso yo, aunque el DRAE no lo dice...


----------



## Bloodsun

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> La mermelada tiene consistencia de puré con trozos de frutas por aquí, mientras que el dulce es sólido (aunque al final ninguno sea más que fruta con azúcar )



Notable diferencia. Acá nosotros decimos, simplemente (y si es necesario especificar): dulce con pedazos de fruta / dulce sin pedazos de fruta. ¿Demasiado originales? 


Saludos.


----------



## susantash

Yo la verdad que nunca escuché hablar de _jalea _acá en Uruguay. Por acá lo único que se compra (al menos en el super del barrio, el almacén o la feria) es dulce (ese de consistencia bien gomosa, que viene en bloques) o mermelada que puede tener una consistencia casi como una gelatina, o casi líquida, aunque a los dos tipos se les llama_ mermelada. 
_


----------



## Duometri

En España, jalea se usa sobre todo para referirse a la jalea real, que es un tipo especial de miel, no tiene nada que ver con la mermelada. No se me ocurren más ejemplos de jalea por aquí.


----------



## Arnold2

Qué gusto saber que *mermelada* es un lusitanismo adoptado por el español . Hay más hispanismos en la lengua portuguesa que lusismos (o lusitanismos) en la lengua española. *[...]* De todos modos, gracias a todos por la ayuda y creo que ahora la cuestión ya se ha quedado más clara. Un saludo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Duometri said:


> En España, jalea se usa sobre todo para referirse a la jalea real, que es un tipo especial de miel, no tiene nada que ver con la mermelada. No se me ocurren más ejemplos de jalea por aquí.


Pero también la hay, Duometri. _Hero_ tiene al menos jalea de grosella y de frambuesa, y es preciosa (aunque luego no tenga nada que hacer frente a la mermelada )


----------



## Duometri

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pero también la hay, Duometri. _Hero_ tiene al menos jalea de grosella y de frambuesa, y es preciosa (aunque luego no tenga nada que hacer frente a la mermelada )


 

Gracias Adelaida. Nunca te acostarás...


----------



## Peón

Pero entonces ¿parece que nuestra vieja y querida  *jalea de membrillo *sólo se conoce en Uruguay, Chile y Argentina? (Los amigos de los demás países no han sido muy contundentes al respecto).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo por aquí el membrillo solo lo conozco en dulce. Es más,  coloquialmente se llama membrillo, no dulce de membrillo, como si no  pudiera tomarse de ninguna otra manera...


----------



## Peón

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo por aquí el membrillo solo lo conozco en dulce. Es más,  coloquialmente se llama membrillo, no dulce de membrillo, como si no  pudiera tomarse de ninguna otra manera...



Si pierden entonces la mermelada y la jalea de membrillo. Allá ustedes...


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> Pero entonces ¿parece que nuestra vieja y querida  *jalea de membrillo *sólo se conoce en Uruguay, Chile y Argentina? (Los amigos de los demás países no han sido muy contundentes al respecto).



Yo nunca había oído sobre la jalea de membrillo, y eso que soy argentina igual que vos, Peón. Desde que tengo memoria sólo he comido *dulce de membrillo* (de ese que tiene consistencia sólida y viene en "pan") y *dulce de batata* (cuyas latas son clásicas). ¿Habrá alguna diferencia de elaboración entre el dulce y la jalea de membrillo, o será lo mismo con distinta denominación?


Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

> Si pierden entonces la mermelada y la jalea de membrillo. Allá ustedes...


 
En Sonora hay un pueblito que se llama Álamos, el cual es famoso por la fabricación artesanal de jaleas y dulces de membrillo, guayaba y leche. Pero no se les llama dulces ni jaleas, ni siquiera ates, como en otros lugares de México. Se llaman 'cajetas', tanto las sólidas (dulce) como las gomosas (jalea).
Por cierto, Peón, que las de membrillo son riquísimas, todas lo son, lástima que sean un pecado para la salud.


Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Resumo para mí mismo:
*Mermelada*: se hace con trozos de fruta.
*Jalea*: se hace con el jugo (zumo) de la fruta.
*Dulce o carne de membrillo (en España), ate*: textura sólida, va en tacos y es mucho más espeso que la mermelada.
*Confitura* (se nos olvidó): fruta hervida en almíbar y cubierta de azúcar.
¿Hay acuerdo al respecto, queridos?


----------



## Aviador

clares3 said:


> [...] ¿Hay acuerdo al respecto, queridos?


En lo que respecta a Chile, absolutamente:


> *Mermelada*: se hace con trozos de fruta.
> *Jalea*: se hace con el jugo (zumo) de la fruta.
> *Dulce *[...]: textura sólida, va en tacos y es mucho más espeso que la mermelada.
> *Confitura* (se nos olvidó): fruta hervida en almíbar y cubierta de azúcar.


----------



## Peón

Bloodsun said:


> Yo nunca había oído sobre la jalea de membrillo, y eso que soy argentina igual que vos, Peón. Desde que tengo memoria sólo he comido *dulce de membrillo* (de ese que tiene consistencia sólida y viene en "pan") y *dulce de batata* (cuyas latas son clásicas). ¿Habrá alguna diferencia de elaboración entre el dulce y la jalea de membrillo, o será lo mismo con distinta denominación?
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que en la contestación de nuestro amigo *Clares* está la diferencia *Bloodsun. *Como se dijo en este hilo, la *jalea *se elabora con el jugo de la fruta (yo sólo conozco la de membrillo, pero parece que existen otras). Generalmente nuestras abuelas nos las daban cuando estábamos "enfermos de la panza" y a casi ningún chico les gustaba. Pero existen, y las conseguís en cualquier súper.  La *mermelada de membrillo* es más rara y generalmente se hace casera. Por supuesto el *dulce de membrillo y de batata *son un clásico. 



clares3 said:


> Hola
> Resumo para mí mismo:
> *Mermelada*: se hace con trozos de fruta.
> *Jalea*: se hace con el jugo (zumo) de la fruta.
> *Dulce o carne de membrillo (en España), ate*: textura sólida, va en tacos y es mucho más espeso que la mermelada.
> *Confitura* (se nos olvidó): fruta hervida en almíbar y cubierta de azúcar.
> ¿Hay acuerdo al respecto, queridos?



Aquí de acuerdo, pero:

Las *confituras *aquí se llaman "*frutas abrillantadas*", trozos de frutas de todo tipo, muchas con sus cáscaras, secas y glaseadas en azúcar. (Recuerdo el cajoncito y el papel blanco inmaculado en que se vendían antaño. Mi madre, que era una golosa, las llevaba y las servía como pequeñas joyas).  

A eso debemos sumar las "*frutas en almíbar*", (zapalllo, batatitas, higos, uvas) que vienen en frascos dentro de un almíbar. 

Ya me dio hambre...

Saludos


----------



## Mephistofeles

Janis Joplin said:


> En México son más usuales las mermeladas que las jaleas. En las mermeladas se puede apreciar facilmente la fruta. Las jaleas no tienen pedazos de fruta son como una gelatina.


 
Yo sólo puedo secundar el aporte de Janis, aunque honestamenyo yo también confundo las jales con los ates (muestra cortecía de AP.:



Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Según veo en google el ate es lo que aquí llamamos dulce.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Resumo para mí mismo:
> *Mermelada*: se hace con trozos de fruta.
> *Jalea*: se hace con el jugo (zumo) de la fruta.
> *Dulce o carne de membrillo (en España), ate*: textura sólida, va en tacos y es mucho más espeso que la mermelada.
> *Confitura* (se nos olvidó): fruta hervida en almíbar y cubierta de azúcar.
> ¿Hay acuerdo al respecto, queridos?


Casi de acuerdo. Lo único es que esa descripción que haces de la confitura, responde exactamente a mi idea de lo que es la fruta escarchada.
¿La confitura no es una mermelada con *extra *de azúcar?


----------



## dasxsein

En México también sería mermelada con mantequilla.


----------



## duvija

A ver si alg'un uruguayo recuerda el dulce de membrillo 'Abuelita" que contenía en el medio un cacho de jalea, y todos nos peleábamos por comerlo.


----------



## jorgema

Peón said:


> Pero entonces ¿parece que nuestra vieja y querida  *jalea de membrillo *sólo se conoce en Uruguay, Chile y Argentina? (Los amigos de los demás países no han sido muy contundentes al respecto).



Si dicen que la jalea se prepara con el jugo de las frutas, entonces en el Perú no conocemos la 'jalea de membrillo'. Han pasado muchos años desde que lo probé por última vez, pero creo que en mi país sí existe el dulce de membrillo, por lo menos recuerdo ese nombre para una preparación dulce, sólida, de color oscuro, que se vendía en lo que algunos en el foro han llamado 'panes' o 'tacos' (yo diría cubos, aunque eran más bien alargado). Y otro nombre que recuerdo es el de "machacado de membrillo", que ya no sé si es el mismo dulce de membrillo o era otra preparación similar.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Peón said:


> Concuerdo con *Aviador*. La única *jalea* que recuerdo es la de membrillo y es diferente a las *mermeladas*, incluida la de membrillo. Como dice *Adolfo*, la jalea tiene un proceso de elaboración diferente a la mermelada, y la de membrillo incluye la "goma" de sus semillas.
> 
> Aquí las tostadas se sirven (no se toman) con manteca y mermelada y excepcionalmente con jalea (de membrillo).
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Por aquí con el mebrillo lo que se suele hacer es carne/dulce de membrillo aunque también recuerdo que mi madre hacía jalea de mebrillo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Como dije antes, yo sólo conozco el dulce de mebrillo, que viene en pan y que, _desmenuzándolo_, se usa para las ricas pastafrolas. Sin embargo, recuerdo una vez que en mi casa teníamos un membrillero, e intentamos hacer dulce de membrillo. El resultado fue notablemente diferente al dulce que venía en lata (nunca logramos que adquiriera esa consistencia sólida y homogénea), pero estaba rico (aunque el gusto no fuese el mismo), y lo llamamos igualmente *dulce de membrillo*. Y es que dulce es una denominación genérica, al menos por estos lares. Describe tanto los de frutas, como el de leche, e incluso se llama dulce a los que vienen sin azúcar (que son medio ácidos). En el caso del membrillo, llamamos *dulce de membrillo* a cualquiera que esté hecho a base de membrillo. 

Estoy viendo fotos de la *jalea de membrillo*, y definitivamente nunca la probé. Sólo dulce.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Ibermanolo said:


> ... aunque también recuerdo que mi madre hacía jalea de mebrillo.



Creo que aquí está la clave de por qué no se conoce demasiado la jalea de membrilo. Generalmente se la prepara en forma casera, y lleva mucho, pero mucho trabajo y algunas veces no se consigue el punto exacto. He sido testigo de esos intentos fallidos y de algunos resultados gloriosos para cualquier goloso.

Aquí todavía se la sigue haciendo en las provincias de Mendoza y San Juan, principalmente por por familias de origen italiano o español. En Buenos Aires conozco inmigrantes españoles que religiosamente preparan  la jalea una vez al año (la búsqueda de la fruta adecuada es todo un rito).

Pero se consiguen jaleas de membrillo industriales de muy buena calidad.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> A ver si alg'un uruguayo recuerda el dulce de membrillo 'Abuelita" que contenía en el medio un cacho de jalea, y todos nos peleábamos por comerlo.


Nones. 



> El postre *Martín Fierro* es un postre típico de Uruguay. Consiste en un trozo de queso y encima, uno de dulce de *membrillo*. *...*


Hubiera jurado que este postre, por su nombre, se había originado en la vecina orilla. ¿No es así? ¿Nadie combina, como postre, queso con carne/dulce de membrillo?


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Nones.
> 
> 
> Hubiera jurado que este postre, por su nombre, se había originado en la vecina orilla. ¿No es así? ¿Nadie combina, como postre, queso con carne/dulce de membrillo?



Ese típico postre argentino aquí se llama *vigilante.* Es, quizás, el postre argentino más popular.

http://www.mis-recetas.org/foto/foto/20579/grande/IMG_3700.jpg


----------



## Ibermanolo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Nadie combina, como postre, queso con carne/dulce de membrillo?


 
Ese postre es muy común en España y sobre todo en algunas zonas como el País Vasco.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ibermanolo said:


> Ese postre es muy común en España y sobre todo en algunas zonas como el País Vasco.


Bueno, lo que se hereda no se roba.  Un postre muy sencillo y agradable. ¿Cómo se llama en España? ¿O no tiene un nombre?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues sí, muy rico. No tiene un nombre específico, es queso con membrillo.


----------



## Peón

Ibermanolo said:


> Ese postre es muy común en España y sobre todo en algunas zonas como el País Vasco.





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Bueno, lo que se hereda no se roba.



Cierto. Queso y dulce de membrillo... si le sumamos las uvas,  no podríamos encontrar algo más español....


----------



## Filimer

Aviador said:


> Filimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> La jalea habitual en Chile es un postre de gelatina.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que estás confundido. La _jalea_ es lo que expliqué más arriba y la _gelatina_,  por otra parte, se hace del colágeno obtenido de los animales o de  sustancias vegetales como el agar-agar (extraído de ciertas algas como  la gracilaria). A esta materia prima se agregan colorantes y sabores  artificiales para obtener el producto final. Normalmente se vende en polvo para preparar en casa agregando agua. También de ella se hacen algunas golosinas como las _gominolas_ o _gomitas_.
Click to expand...


Aviador, casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero en este caso diría  que estás subestimando la ignorancia culinaria de tus compatriotas  (entre los que me incluyo). El DRAE te apoya porque solo menciona la  jalea como un tipo de conserva.

Sin embargo la gelatina Caricia (tu enlace) yo la conocía como jaleas Caricia.

Cito de envases chilenos:

Soprole
Jalea
Ingredientes: agua, fructosa, carragenina, ácido cítrico, ...

Jaleas Nestlé
Gelatina sabor guinda
Ingredientes: agua, azúcar, jarabe de glucosa y fructosa, carragenina, ...

Jalea Colún
Jalea sabor limón
Ingredientes: agua, azúcar, carragenina, ácido cítrico, ...

La carragenina, según la Wikipedia, se usa para yogures, gelatinas y similares. Como confirma el envase de jaleas Caricia, todos estas jaleas con carragenina en otros países y también en Chile se denominan gelatina.


----------



## appc

Compicado y algo confuso el tema. 

Yo al menos, acá en chile, siempre pensé que eran cosas totalmente diferentes.

por *jalea o gelatina *entendemos lo que comenta Aviador, es decir "...colágeno obtenido de los animales o de sustancias vegetales como el agar-agar..."

*Mermelada o dulce*, un pure de frutas muy azucarado cocinado hasta que de el "punto"

*Confitura o Fruta Confitada* una fruta casi cristalizada por su contenido de azucar de textura casi sólida y deshidratada


----------



## manicha

Para empezar, un apunte que me ha parecido curioso. Como ya se ha comentado, la palabra mermelada viene del portugués marmelada. Y marmelo es el nombre del membrillo en portugués (y también en gallego). De modo que mermelada sería algo así como "membrillada" que, como es lógico, se usa para definir algo que lleva membrillo en su elaboración (creo que es algo como el dulce de membrillo, pero no lo tengo muy claro). Me resulta sorprendente que adoptasemos la palabra y, sin embargo, la utilicemos para definir algo bastante diferente en castellano. 

Con relación a las diferentes presentaciones de estos productos, en mi opinión: 
La mermelada tiene tropezones de fruta.
La confitura (palabra que utilizo muchísimo menos que mermelada) diría que es la que suelen tener en dosis pequeñitas, en los bares. Básicamente lo mismo, pero con textura más homogénea y sin tropezones. 
La jalea, ni idea. 
El dulce de membrillo, postre de membrillo o simplemente membrillo, lo que viene en bloque, en lata o envasado en bandeja blanca, de textura sólida. 
Y la fruta escarchada, la cubierta de azúcar glass.


----------



## Istriano

*Dulce de membrillo*

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dulce_de_membrillo

Se parece a la _goiabada _brasilera, de guayaba (que se llama: _dulce de guayaba _en la Argentina): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goiabada

Se podría hacer un dulce semejante, de cualquier fruta (_frambuesa, frutilla..._). En este caso, el nombre _*dulce *_es algo bien específico, no se trata de un postre genérico o de una torta o de una otra cosa dulce...
(Bueno, en la Argentina usan dulce para cada _jam _inglés...Dulce de frutilla= ''Strawberry Jam'':   http://capl.washjeff.edu/7/m/1478.jpg ).


----------



## Istriano

> En la Unión Europea, una Directiva del Consejo Europeo (79/693/EEC, 24 de julio de 1979)  sobre mermeladas, confituras, jaleas y crema de castañas edulcorada  regula el contenido mínimo de frutas, incluyendo en el concepto «fruta» a  los tomates, el ruibarbo, la zanahoria, la calabaza, la cebolla el pepino, y otros vegetales de los que se elaboran mermeladas. Sigue vigente en la nueva Directiva del Consejo 2001/113/EC, 20 de diciembre de 2001.1
> 
> La legislación de la Unión Europea reserva el término "mermelada" (y  sus versiones locales) a las conservas dulces de cítricos (naranjas,  limones, pomelos) y llama "confitura" o "jalea" (según el proceso de  elaboración y la textura final) a las demás conservas dulces de frutas.  En Alemania y en Austria no se distingue entre "confitura" y "mermelada"  y se suele preferir el término genérico "mermelada". Para estos dos  países, la legislación europea aclaró la terminología y se acordó que se  emplearían los equivalentes en alemán a _confitura_ y _mermelada de cítricos_ (_Konfitüre_ y _Marmelade aus Zitrusfrüchten_).5
> La legislación europea en español y la aprobada en España distinguen entre _confitura_, _mermelada_ y _"marmalade"_ para los cítricos (llamados agrios), dejando el término en inglés sin traducir.2 1



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalea


----------



## Aviador

appc said:


> […]
> por *jalea o gelatina *entendemos lo que comenta Aviador, es decir "...colágeno obtenido de los animales o de sustancias vegetales como el agar-agar..."
> […]


Es que yo *no digo* que _jalea_ y _gelatina_ sean la misma cosa. Para mí, claramente no lo son. En mi intervención en este hilo a la que creo te refieres, appc, lo digo claramente, creo.


----------



## appc

Si muy de acuerdo, has sido muy claro en diferenciarlas.

A lo que voy, es que para uno que es poco entendido en el tema, *jalea o gelatina* lo entiende como productos similares, basta con ir a un negocio y pides Jalea... o Gelatina... y se entenderá que te refieres al mismo producto (en Chile al menos). Es cosa de consultar los envases de Jaleas / Gelatinas chilenas.

Obviamente hay diferencias técnicas como ustedes lo han comentado anteriormente.


----------



## Mate

Aquí es distinto. Jalea y gelatina son dos productos diferentes y bien definidos. 

Por si quieren profundizar en el tema, aquí les dejo un enlace  proveniente del mayor procesador de alimentos envasados de la Argentina, y uno de los más grandes de Latinoamérica: Arcor. http://www.arcor.com.ar/PageController.aspx?pgid=2008&secid=3

Ahí explican claramente que la jalea usa como gelificante a la pectina, que es de origen vegetal, en tanto que las gelatinas se espesan (gelifican) con el resultado de la cocción del colágeno, que es de origen animal. 

La única gelatina que se menciona como de origen vegetal es el agar-agar, de poca difusión fuera del ámbito de las tiendas "dietéticas" (aquí les decimos "dietéticas", a secas).

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Totalmente de acuerdo, Mate. Eso es justamente lo que he tratado de decir en mis intervenciones en este hilo.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo también estoy de acuerdo, pero también es cierto, como decía el otro compatriota, que en Chile muchos los ven como productos similares o creen que usar uno u otro término es cuestión de gustos.
A propósito, la gelatina se hace con huesos molidos, ¿no?
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […] A propósito, la gelatina se hace con huesos molidos, ¿no?
> _


No lo sé con seguridad. Lo que sí sé es que el colágeno es la proteína que da soporte a la estructura básica de la piel y los huesos. Supongo que industrialmente se puede obtener colágeno de los huesos.


----------



## appc

También existe en Chile el producto dulce (generalmente con sabor a anis) llamado "Substancia" que también se confecciona con colágeno, también estaría relacionado con la "gelatina" de algun modo.


----------



## Mate

Estamos de acuerdo con el amigo Aviador. 

Para agregar un último dato a esto que no es el tema del hilo, el colágeno es el componente principal de piel, cartílagos y tendones, aunque los huesos también son ricos en él. 
Las gelatinas "dietéticas" saborizadas con gusto a frutas se hacen con esta proteína de origen animal. 

Pero por favor, amigos, volvamos al cauce principal del hilo que son los dulces y demás.


----------



## manicha

Otra matización. Hero, que es una de las marcas de mermelada más conocidas en España, utiliza indistintamente las palabras confitura y mermelada en su web, a la hora de hablar de sus productos. ¿Habrá realmente alguna diferencia?


----------



## Jonno

La hay, y en España está regulado por ley. Depende de las proporciones entre fruta y azúcar, y la calidad de la fruta.


> la mermelada se elabora con piezas de fruta enteras, troceadas o trituradas, con un contenido mínimo de un 30% de frutas. Si es igual o superior al 50%, adquieren el calificativo de "Extra". La confitura, a diferencia de la mermelada, se elabora con la pulpa o puré de la fruta, es decir, una mezcla de consistencia gelatinosa, elaborada con azúcares, pulpa o puré de la fruta y agua. La cantidad debe ser como mínimo del 35% y, si el contenido es igual o superior al 45%, puede calificarse como "Extra".


http://revista.consumer.es/web/es/20061001/actualidad/analisis1/70820.php

Supongo que Hero hace tanto confituras como mermeladas, no he visitado su web. ¿Hay alguna frase en su web en la que quede ambiguo si hablan de mermelada o configura, o son frases en las que hablan en general? Porque si es lo primero se trataría de un error, o de publicidad engañosa.


----------



## appc

Este es un muy interesante tema y por lo extenso del topic, creo que todos hemos aprendido algo. Para concluir al menos el tema de las Jaleas vs Gelatinas, bueno, mis compatriotas deberán recordar que hasta aprox los 1970s -1980s, todas las cajas o envases de "gelatina" en polvo en Chile estaban rotuladas como *Jalea*, por ej. _Jaleas Royal_, _Jaleas Caricia_, _Jaleas Ambrosoli_, etc.talvez en algún momento, por un motivo de comercialización en el extranjero (boom de exportaciones/importaciones de los 1980s en Chile) se tuvo que redefinir el concepto de acuerdo a un criterio internacional más normado y en los envases se empezó a usar el término *Gelatina*. Los que tenemos cierta edad acá en Chile aún usamos el término Jalea para ese producto por ese motivo.

Alguna vez trabajé en el Depto. de Control de Calidad en una desaparecida Fca. de Conservas, marca "Conservas Oso" y las Mermeladas elaboradas por dicha fábrica eran de a lo menos dos tipos, las normales que se vendían en bolsa plástica en el comercio regular y otra de calidad "premium" que era exportada o para uso instucional. La "económica" (Mermelita) se elaboraba en base a pulpa (excedente de la elaboración de la fruta en conserva) de una fruta específica que le daba el sabor a la mermelada en cuestión + otra pulpa neutra (un puré o pasta pre-elaborada de una fruta de sabor neutro como Uva, Manzana, Pera, etc.) de menor costo económico + Agua y Azúcar (sin colorantes ni adtivos en esa época). La memelada de calidad "premium" era simplemente igual que la anterior, pero su elaboración era en base una pulpa de mejor calidad (en base a fruta más "sana") y Agua + Azúcar (sin mezcla de una pulpa "económica" ni adtivos por supuesto).

* La excepción era la mermelada de Frutilla, a la que había que agregarle colorante debido a que perdía coloración durante el proceso.

A modo de curiosidad. En el Depto de Calidad ocasionalmente se recibían muestras de mermeladas fabricadas en otros países, generalmente Gran Bretaña, Australia, Canadá, Sudáfrica, etc. que eran paises hacia donde se exportaban conservas de nuestra fábrica, y efectivamente había diferencias en las texturas y sabores en los productos de esos países, por ejemplo, las mermeladas recibidas de Gran Bretaña o Australia tenían una textura más "gelatinosa" y viscosa respecto a la nuestra, pero en todo caso la nuestra, a pesar de no tener una textura o presentación tan atractiva, era de mejor sabor que las de esos países.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Aviador said:


> Supongo que industrialmente se puede obtener colágeno de los huesos.


Te lo confirmo, estimado Aviador. De ahí que la expansión el mal llamado de las vacas locas echó abajo el consumo de gelatina hasta que se aclaró la cosa.


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Te lo confirmo, estimado Aviador. De ahí que la expansión el mal llamado de las vacas locas echó abajo el consumo de gelatina hasta que se aclaró la cosa.


Gracias por confirmarlo, Clares3
Es algo que he comentado más de una vez y siempre quien lo escucha cree que estoy de broma.
La verdad es que uno no sabe lo que come y mejor es pensar que “ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente”.  Así, la mermelada de alguna fruta exótica puede estar hecha con pera de la peor calidad más “saborizantes y colorantes permitidos”, jé.
A las galletas de “chocolate” les dan su color con sangre que compran a precio ínfimo en los mataderos, y no, no estoy de broma.
Recuerdo que en parte de mi niñez y adolescencia viví en una ciudad en la zona sur de Buenos Aires, cuyas calles estaban (al menos en esa época) adornadas con naranjos, en lugar de los típicos álamos, plátanos orientales, u otras porquerías que se suelen plantar en las calles.
Eran naranjas agrias, imposibles de comer, pero especiales para hacer mermeladas.   Se veían bellísimas, pero eran tantos árboles que en determinada época del año la lluvia de naranjas era de proporciones; y allí quedaban, en la cuneta, mezcladas con toda la mugre, la basura y el agua sucia que evacúa una ciudad.  A ciertas horas del día, oh, sorpresa, pasaban los camiones de una conocida (conocidísima) marca de productos alimenticios recogiendo las naranjas en camiones, junto con toooooooda esa basura.
C’est la víe, mejor no saber.
Lo malo es que algunos sabemos.
_


----------



## dromamerikai

En mi casa en Uruguay habia normalmente jalea de membrillo, manzanas y uvas.  Además del jugo, las jaleas se hacían también con las cáscaras de la fruta pelada que son ricas en pectina (principal componente de la jalea).  Dulces no son siempre sólidos yo diria mas bien homogeneos no conteniendo pedazos discernibles de frutas.
En Uruguay, al postre de queso con dulce de  membrillo se lo llama Martin Fierro.


----------



## lunar

Hola amigos,
Un aporte más: en mi experiencia, sé que el ate se hace reduciendo la pulpa de la fruta con azucar hasta que esté casi sólida, se moldea y deja enfriar. Por ejemplo el de membrillo o de guayaba como ya se ha dicho antes. Dependiendo de la fruta y de la cantidad de pectina, se pueden obtener jaleas: la de membrillo se hace reduciendo el agua de cocción de los membrillos (sin la fruta) que se endulza, no conozco las proporciones, y se reduce tradicionalmente sin gelifiante (¿así se dice?) hasta obtener el espesor de la jalea. Conozco la de tejocote (buenísima) la de grosella o de moras. Hay otras como las de pétalos de flores (violeta o rosa).
Los ates es lo que en Francia se llama "Pâte de fruits" y son de aspecto opaco, mientras que las jaleas son transparentes.

Pongo un enlace Productos

Saludos


----------

